# Moving to Barcelona Help



## weeletty (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey, Im new to this forum, 

Im moving to Barcelona from the Uk in Nov. I work as a cabin crew and transferring to Barcelona. I need advice on places to live near the airport. And the transport as sometimes i am on standby and need to get to the airport in 1hr. I will be moving there with my boyfriend who does the same job as me. However he is moving on the 1st of sept. I know flats are not cheap and the fees etc, We already have a little saved up for this. My income will be about 1600-2000euros, my boyfriend income will be the same. We are not fussy people, ideal i would like a 2bedroom apartment, In a nice area close to airport transport. I would really like some advice, as my boyfriend is going in 8 days and has nothing sorted. 

thanks 

Coll.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome to Barcelona! 

The airport has excellent public transport connections (Aerobus and railway) with the city proper. If you wish to live inside the city, the pricing is quite high though. A flat of approx 35 to 40 square meters will cost a 700 to 900 euro in the Ciutat Vella which means living in the very city center and in the middle of all historical places and events ... but usually in old houses without elevator and not always in an excellent state. If you don't mind a rather small apartment in an area that looks a bit old, then it's great living there though. A bit ouf of the city center you come in more newly built areas with bigger apartments, often very modern, but also more expensive. 900 euro is the very minimum in areas like Eixample or Gracia, often it goes over 1000 euro per month. With your salary and your partner's salary though, it should be OK, so within the city it's mainly a choice of being in the very center with a smaller and older flat or in a more modern area with wider and more comfortable flats (but higher price tags). The metro system is very good, so you easily get everywhere.

Outside of Barcelona proper there are the seaside towns like Gava, Sitges and Castelldefels who are all very close to the airport and with excellent connections to the airport by railway (just 1 to 3 stations and very short travelling time). Of course these towns are a lot calmer outside summer season but especially Castelldefels and Sitges are very idyllic coastal towns. Vibrant in summer, charming all year round. The pricing is a bit on par with the more newly built/more expensive areas of Barcelona though maybe outside of summer season you can get it for less.

Cheaper options close to the airport are the suburbs away from the sea: Cornellà, El Prat, Hospitalet. Except for El Prat it will take you a bit longer to the airport by metro and train but still reasonably fast. Rents in these places are often relatively low (600 or lower) and the flats tend to be nice and modern. However, keep in mind that these are quiet residential suburbs and that for any events you'll need to take the car or public transport.

So all in all it depends what you prefer as a neighbourhood to live. Your salary is quite good so that's one positive thing to start with!


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

Good choice, Weeletty. You'd be very unlucky not to be able to get to the airport in less than an hour from anywhere in Barcelona. Just don't drive! Geerit is right: transport is great and cheap to the airport even though the metro line has not yet gone through to the airport. 
Do you know if you'll work out of T1 or T2? The older T2 is still easier to get to, though there are free shuttles between the two. There is a rail line that goes from all the main stations: Francia, Passeig de Gracia and Sants to T2. The airport bus is a premium service that goes to both terminals from Plaza Catalunya (in the centre) and Plaza Espana (to the west of the centre) and I see cabin crew using this (about E7 euros one way). I also see airport staff on the regular bus from Plaza Espana (no 46) which takes a bit longer but is a standard transit fare (.79c on a ten-trip card). The L9 metro line is in progress from T1 in an arc to the north of the city and I think it might be ready next year, but you should check this. I've a friend who lives in the gorgeous (but slightly expensive) Gracia neighbourhood who is eagerly awaiting its opening as getting to the airport will be a doodle then. Visit the excellent Barcelona transport website for details: Transports Metropolitans de Barcelona

When we lived in Barcelona, my partner worked out near the airport and we lived in Poble Sec, just a 10-minute walk west of the centre. His trip to work via bus was a dream and we loved the neighbourhood (close to the action, but a little quieter and close to the park at Montjuiic). Anywhere in the Sants-Montjuiic neighbourhood would be convenient for you, but really you have loads of options if you don't mind a slightly longer commute. It's quite easy to pick up short-term share accommodation (LoQUo) in Barcelona and this might be something your partner might consider before committing to a long-term lease (by the way, there are loads of people who rent direct these days... you don't have to hand over that month's fee to an agent). In Barcelona, I'd always trade off space and an extra bedroom for light and peace. Apartments tend to be tiny, but life is lived outside the home generally. It's one of the most intensely populated cities in Europe and folks who are not used to the noise can struggle. Before you sign up for any place, ask the neighbours what the noise level is like, don't live near barras del la noche (late bars) and opt for places with double-glazing. Avoid buildings that are full of apartments offered to tourists as they tend to be noisier. My personal preference is for attic apartments as they often have brilliant views and terraces, and I like the fact that stairs keep you fit (almost all apartments in the Cuitat Vella do not have elevators). We once lived in a building where the elevator was noisy and woke us up.

I agree with Gerrit's assessment of rentals right in the centre but the property sector has softened substantially in recent years. We rented fully-furnished, bills-included places from E750 to a hefty E1500 (35m sq to 250m sq) with an average of around E900. As you are Irish, you will understand that there are loads of mortgage-stressed folks seeking to rent out their flats while they go back to mum or to a friends to recover their finances. We rented from two such people and had really good experiences. For a variety of reasons these people often do not rent via agents and use listings websites instead.

Good luck with the move.


----------



## BCNGUIRI (Sep 15, 2010)

One thing you learn when you arrive here is that guiris (foreigners) pay more, and they will try to get you to pay 6 months aval (bank deposit that cannot be touche while you rent the apartment) plus up to 4 months rent in advance ( 1st months rent/ 2 months deposit & 1 month for agency or 10% of annual rent) 

There is a glut of apartments now in the city, you can get something decent for about 800€. Try the Ronda San Antoni area, is a decen area, very nice, close to the centre, english cinema, plenty of local shops, close to centre and also easy access to airport. Poble Sec is not that great an area, but improving, the south part has large immigrant population and is very noisy - not advisable! 

One thing you should know is that if you sign a one year contract here, you have the right to remain in the apartment for up to 5 years. Dont sign an 11month contract!!!!

good luck!


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

I was initially advised to sign an 11 months contract just for the case I'd need to get out. Now that I'm here longer than a year I'm glad I got the safe 1 year contract... I believe when the contract expires after a year and a new contract for the next year has to be signed, the landlord simply cannot refuse to let you continue renting the flat (correct me if I'm wrong) with the only exception being if the landlord would lose their own house and thus need to occupy the rented flat themselves. But in normal cases if you got a 1 year contract, I believe you can renew up to 5 years and your landlord cannot refuse normally (again, correct me if I'm wrong) so I'd say a foreigner knowing he'll be here quite a while is indeed better off with a 1 year contract.


----------



## BCNGUIRI (Sep 15, 2010)

gerrit said:


> I was initially advised to sign an 11 months contract just for the case I'd need to get out. Now that I'm here longer than a year I'm glad I got the safe 1 year contract... I believe when the contract expires after a year and a new contract for the next year has to be signed, the landlord simply cannot refuse to let you continue renting the flat (correct me if I'm wrong) with the only exception being if the landlord would lose their own house and thus need to occupy the rented flat themselves. But in normal cases if you got a 1 year contract, I believe you can renew up to 5 years and your landlord cannot refuse normally (again, correct me if I'm wrong) so I'd say a foreigner knowing he'll be here quite a while is indeed better off with a 1 year contract.


I believe that legally speaking if you sign a contract for a specific period you must stay for that period or the owner may be able to claim for outstanding months/years that are left, I´ve never heard of this actually happening! The owner can reclaim the apartment for his his or immediate family use, but I suppose they would have to prove that in court! You are right that a one year contract is best, as it allows you to stay up to 5 years, thats why I advised against signing an 11 month contract as you would lose that right!


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

I signed for 1 year  But I'm just wondering if the landlord could refuse to sign the new contract for the next year, or if I'm entitled to renew while the landlord cannot refuse? The latter would be excellent because I got so many stuff that moving would be a drag, plus I quite like my flat and would prefer to stay where I'm now


----------



## BCNGUIRI (Sep 15, 2010)

I dont think you actually need to sign another contract - anyone else know? I lived in an apartment for 7 years without any contract and remember the owner tried to put up the rent 250€ but my layer said she couldnt as i had a verbal contract!


----------

